# Get to know your neighbour night smoke off



## rogan (Jan 21, 2017)

My neighbour and I decided to have a mini neighbourhood smoke off, mainly just an excuse to smoke meats, eat like kings, drink beer and play cards. 
My neighbour is doing a 16 hour brisket, while I'm going for fattie number 4. I'm using 4lbs of bacon, 3 for the weave, one pre-cooked with chopped garlic and rosemary. I'm using some stawnichys Ukrainian sausage as a substitute for the sausage I've tried previously, sprinkled with old cheddar and a cheese that looks like fresh Parmesan, but not quite (was $1 cheaper and works great on Cesar salads). I sprinkled the inside of the bacon layer with some white pepper and a sprinkling of honey hickory rub. The beef is a 50/50 pork beef mix, wrapped in lazy maple bacon.
I'll get some q view pics tomorrow as mine is sitting in the refrigerator overnight while the brisket slow smokes at my neighbours. Tomorrow will be battle brisket vs. Fattie. In the end we will all win, but only one of us will reign supreme. 













IMG_8345.JPG



__ rogan
__ Jan 21, 2017


----------



## rogan (Jan 21, 2017)

IMG_8348.JPG



__ rogan
__ Jan 21, 2017


----------



## rogan (Jan 21, 2017)

IMG_8349.JPG



__ rogan
__ Jan 21, 2017






The meats all layered out, bacon / garlic on top of the Ukrainian sausage.


----------



## rogan (Jan 21, 2017)

IMG_8352.JPG



__ rogan
__ Jan 21, 2017






Wrapped and ready for tomorrow!


----------



## dukeburger (Jan 21, 2017)

A meat fatty. Now why haven't I thought of this?

I'm in


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 21, 2017)

That's going to be a monster fattie!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 21, 2017)

Looks tasty! I've noticed lately that many are not rolling the filling and then wrapping the weave around the rolled filling. What gives?


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 21, 2017)

That's gonna be good!


----------



## rogan (Jan 21, 2017)

IMG_5737.JPG



__ rogan
__ Jan 21, 2017






My neighbours brisket


----------



## rogan (Jan 21, 2017)

IMG_8355.JPG



__ rogan
__ Jan 21, 2017






All sliced up. Was so tender and delicious.


----------



## rogan (Jan 21, 2017)

IMG_8358.JPG



__ rogan
__ Jan 21, 2017






The first slices


----------



## rogan (Jan 21, 2017)

IMG_8356.JPG



__ rogan
__ Jan 21, 2017


----------



## rogan (Jan 21, 2017)

In conclusion, there was no clear winner. Everything was so dang good. I would do this again.


----------

